# Galil Inputs



## Karl_T (Oct 15, 2017)

just want to double check this...

Got a Galil 1820 PCI card connected to an ICM1900 board.  i think the inputs are opto isolated???

So, is it OK to put +12 volt on INCOM and then wire the inputs 1 through 8 sinking? That is when the input switch is made it goes to DC- or common?


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 15, 2017)

Yes, they are opto isolated at the board level.  You could put 12+ on INCOM then wire them sinking, the other side of the switch would go to DC-.  The inputs are rated at 5 to 24 volts (28 volts absolute maximum I think).

All of the outputs are TTL.


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks Jim, I was almost sure, but could not find a document.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 17, 2017)

NOTE TO SELF --- Go back to school that teaches Greek language. LOL

 "Billy G"


----------

